# Anemone ID please - What am I?.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

This just came in to a LFS yesterday with their Indo shipment. It's stunning and was begging for me to take it. Aside from the obvious - being irresponsible and purchasing it without knowing what it exactly I was purchasing....."What is it?" There were 2 ocellaris in the aquarium with it. According to the LFS; the clowns didn't take to it. This however; may be an issue of time and familiarity. I'm uncertain.

I can't classify the anemone as: Ritteri, Sebae, Condy, nor Long Tentacle. It seems closer to a large Caribbean "Orange Ball Corallimorph" - Pseudocorynactis caribbeorum; but it's not. Enclosed are pics of the top along with a side profile of the column/foot.

The LFS asked their supplier for "weird, different, and funky" and this is what they got. 

Any ideas or comments? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Saw it in LFS display tank last Wed and came back this morning it already gone ? Very nice nem and rarely see it available


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the store has another one in their "anemone" tank. I'm still not sure what it is/was. It's pretty cool. I've asked on other forums as well. When/if I get a definitive response; I will post here with the classification and name.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fukushima Daiichi mutant

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Entirely possible.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

These can be found on beaches in Portugal but its been a long time since I have been there.

We call them Strawberry Anemones. They have a powerful sting...

Never seen them in captivity before.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Strawberry Anemone (possibility).....*

Thanks so much for the input. 

I'm going to inspect the column/foot later and compare to the Google pics of Actinia fragacea. The remaining question is the "balls/bulbs" at the end of the tentacles. The tips are bulbous on this particular one whereas the Google pics of Actinia fragacea are pointed.

P.S. - I have yet to visit the Azores. It's on my list.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Azores is beautiful however our house was on the mainland outside of Lisbon. Beaches are some of the best in the world IMO. Not for snorkelling but for fishing and fresh mussels right off the beach.

As for those anem's I remember seeing tons of those along the beach on the rocks. They had white tips and a strawberry body. Anêmonas morango


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

lol....didn't see your post here.....see your post on the other board

re: it's a ball anemone corynactis sp

heres one I photographed on my dive in the philippines


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....thanks.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep. Looks like those indeed. The one in the store looks like a morph


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*"Winner, winner....chicken dinner".....*

Regardless if it's "just" a Ball Anemone or a morph....I think it's pretty cool. Thanks for the ID and everyone's input. Much appreciated.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL Makes me want swiss chalet tonight


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Surely you must have meant _Churrasco_


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I am at work and there isn't one close by. 

There is one up the street from me where I live.

Awesome food! Great owners too!


----------

